
Show HN: Migrate – Sane database/sql migrations for Go - ejholmes
https://github.com/remind101/migrate
======
marcc
I've been pretty happy with
[https://bitbucket.org/liamstask/goose/](https://bitbucket.org/liamstask/goose/)
to solve this for us. It's an alternate that you can specify different, custom
environments and compiles to an executable (not just a library).

Honest question: what's better about Migrate that I should look at? I read the
godoc and the repo, and didn't see anything new (compared to Goose).

------
richardknop
Looks good.

I have written a simple tool to manage database fixtures for Go. It's similar
to Django's fixtures.

Might be relevant for some people. Both migrations and fixtures are a needed
thing for most projects.

[https://github.com/RichardKnop/go-
fixtures](https://github.com/RichardKnop/go-fixtures)

